# Kaepernick Again



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kaepernick&apos;s economics | TribLIVE

He made $39 million in 3 years. Like a lot of people who come in to wealth and fame with no real experience with economics or politics he is unabashedly liberal left. Good athlete, marginal to average quarterback how had a great start but apparently flamed out why would one think he knows anything about butter and eggs and how the world works?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This POS is like the Clinton's, he is just as useless and won't go away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Kaepernick's economics | TribLIVE
> 
> He made $39 million in 3 years. Like a lot of people who come in to wealth and fame with no real experience with economics or politics he is unabashedly liberal left. Good athlete, marginal to average quarterback how had a great start but apparently flamed out why would one think he knows anything about butter and eggs and how the world works?


Dude is a commie butthole. He is a good athlete, but obviously not very bright. He was only successful in the NFL for a couple years due to his athleticism, and that the "pistol" was new to the NFL. As always, NFL defenses adapt and Craperneck could not as he is not very bright. A one trick pony for sure.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You know what he's accomplished for "his cause"?

Absolutely nothing. Nada, zip......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If it tells you anything, the Texans are playing with a backup quarterback ( Savage ) who is really, really, really bad. They would rather loose with him then go and pick kapershit up.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Matt McGloin deserved a backup role somewhere as much as Kap


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve Young, Earl Morral, Jeff Hostetler, Cliff Stoudt, George Blanda, Doug Flutie...now them boys was good back up QB's


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a good story about Balanda and the Raiders at an after hours poker game in Balanda’s Home town back in the 70s. My cousin lost a lot of business after that. The regulars got ticked off. The Raiders were carrying on and signaling who had what cards. So much for the local prominent people having a freindly Saturday night poker game. He would get a cut for providing sandwich’s and beer at his pool hall/ pizza shop. He laughs about it now.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Anyone else NOT watching the NFL today? Just curious...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Not a single game all season...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Winston Smith said:


> Anyone else NOT watching the NFL today? Just curious...


 Nope not at all, even change radio station the second they mention Football. I use to listen or watch every Packer game I could. Zero now.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

You can’t fix stupid.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Winston Smith said:


> Anyone else NOT watching the NFL today? Just curious...


NFL? What's that?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I watched 8 hours of Lacrosse Saturday thru Sunday, No politics,,,Kid stood for the Athem, took a knee for the injured players .

Great games. encourage you folks to watch and learn it,,,,,ITS LIKE DULL SWORD FIGHTING WITH HELMETS AND PADS ON.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I listen to "Packer OT" on the radio after the game. I get the highlights. But I haven't watched anything on TV--from sitcoms to football--in almost three years. I do not miss it at all.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm watching the Mexico City Game (Raiders vs. Patriots )


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Have not watched a game since this nonsense began. I could deal with one lone uninformed goofball who was no longer in the game doing his snowflake dance, but now that they have all decided to be uninformed goofballs I am done. Stand and respect the flag of the country that affords you the right to protest and then go be a turd all you wish. The NFL is dying a slow death.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't watch any games, but sadly, there are plenty of guys in the shop where I work that do. Doesn't seem to faze them a bit about the kneeling and such, I never heard them ever mention it, but be advised, I work swing 12 hour shift, they are straight day shift so I don't see them that often either. Seems as though, they wanna watch NFL football, watch their fav. team, seems as though they just don't care. Shame really.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Sadly there are folks who watch NBA and College Basketball (I am not one of them )


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I never miss a Seahawks game.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Can't wait to see the Raiders and Patriots. Could care less about the politics of my plumber, dry cleaners, waiter/waitress, mailman...why would I care what the politics of my entertainers are? If there is a compelling game, I'll watch it. The NFL's problem is that about 1/2 of the games are not compelling. Does anyone really care if the Bears are playing Jacksonville?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I find Sunday afternoons the best for napping. I turn on the radio, and catch the pre-game.

But oddly, I miss the game. Oh, I will rouse and catch a few play-by-plays, but mostly I'm dozing. Then the game is over, and Packer OT comes on. I'm fully awake for that, and actually enjoy it better than the game.

The guys on TV seem to want to make jokes more than make commentaries on the game. The radio guys know more.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The move to instill parity amongst the NFL teams about 15 years ago, was a major step in nullifying the excitement I grew up on as a fan. The new NFL sees team's lose elite players to free agency as a reigning Super Bowl champion, after the years of assembling chemistry and talent necessary to get there. The once common dynasty's that ruled for years are no more. I still remember the "Purple People Eater's and the "Doomsday Defense" that lasted nearly a decade. Players used to play for the love of the game, today they play for the love of chasing the almighty dollar. This in itself diminishes the value of entertainment level.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nobody in the NFL ever played for love of the game. They were all paid.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Nobody in the NFL ever played for love of the game. They were all paid.


You are not much of a student of the game nor the character of man, now are ya?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Nobody in the NFL ever played for love of the game. They were all paid.


 There have been a few that really loved the game you could see it in them Faver was one of them. Watch him when he got knock on his ass get up and smile you got me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Could care less about the politics of my plumber, dry cleaners, waiter/waitress, mailman...why would I care what the politics of my entertainers are?


I'll bet you dollars to donuts, if your plumber showed up with a Confederate flag flying off the bed of his pickup...you'd care.

I'll bet if you noticed a tattoo of a swastika on your waitresses arm, you'd care.

Liberals aren't as loving and inclusive as they tout.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I still watch my Cowboys, and Like stated above, I don't give two shits about any persons beliefs or "if they kneeled for the anthem", because they don't represent me, or my family, or our values. I cant change some douchebag wanna be thug mentality, so I don't worry about it. I at the same time, do not buy any team apparel or spend any money on the teams.
I told my kids, when this became "the news", that they should respect the people that died and sacrificed for them to have the right the decide how they feel. And that when they were old enough to talk about it knowegebly, then we would, but to not let other people "make the decision for them". My kids are very respectful of police and service people, so I know they will be ok.
Would I like to see one of the kneelers get "KNOCKED THE FUHQ OUT", yes, and that's my right, just as they have the right to feel how they do.
If the idiots were really concerned, they would say something to this effect "yes, there seems to be a issue with police treatment of black people, BUT there is also a HUGE issue of black people committing crimes, and this must stop" Not, FTP...
And, sorry, I have come to the conclusion, that if a plumber was flying a Confederate flag, I would not worry about it, I want a plumber with great references and good work background.
If my waitress had a swastika on her wrist, I would not care, as long as she gives me decent service, I should not have to ask for a refill? 
If a doctor is covered in tattoos, is he a good doctor?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

He could have gone to Canada like Ricky Ray and Warren Moon ...


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'll bet you dollars to donuts, if your plumber showed up with a Confederate flag flying off the bed of his pickup...you'd care.
> 
> I'll bet if you noticed a tattoo of a swastika on your waitresses arm, you'd care.
> 
> Liberals aren't as loving and inclusive as they tout.


You'd lose.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'll bet you dollars to donuts, if your plumber showed up with a Confederate flag flying off the bed of his pickup...you'd care.
> 
> I'll bet if you noticed a tattoo of a swastika on your waitresses arm, you'd care.
> 
> Liberals aren't as loving and inclusive as they tout.





Deebo said:


> I still watch my Cowboys, and Like stated above, I don't give two shits about any persons beliefs or "if they kneeled for the anthem", because they don't represent me, or my family, or our values. I cant change some douchebag wanna be thug mentality, so I don't worry about it. I at the same time, do not buy any team apparel or spend any money on the teams.
> I told my kids, when this became "the news", that they should respect the people that died and sacrificed for them to have the right the decide how they feel. And that when they were old enough to talk about it knowegebly, then we would, but to not let other people "make the decision for them". My kids are very respectful of police and service people, so I know they will be ok.
> Would I like to see one of the kneelers get "KNOCKED THE FUHQ OUT", yes, and that's my right, just as they have the right to feel how they do.
> If the idiots were really concerned, they would say something to this effect "yes, there seems to be a issue with police treatment of black people, BUT there is also a HUGE issue of black people committing crimes, and this must stop" Not, FTP...
> ...


Not sure if they know it over at Pep Boys or not but the mechanic who serviced my rig last month had Tango Blast tatts all over his arms. I don't think that hindered his ability to work faster on my rig--he was really slow. I won't be going back anytime soon. Had he got me out of there fast, I would be going back.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What is a Tango Blast tatt? @OSC


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Deebo said:


> What is a Tango Blast tatt? @OSC


Tango blast is a prison gang. the tatts are usually icons arranged in a star shape


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-news:page/in-the-news&utm_term=.e9e54efecb81


----------

